# what the hell



## stevierayv67 (Mar 19, 2008)

was fishing on the pier last night finally got in to some bluefish after about an hour of casting. standing in the same spot for about an hour took my second blue put it in the cooler.10 feet away at the most. here comes some woman who cant speak any english casting all over the top of me and the guy next to me then she brings her kid over and she starts casting over us. i asked her to move down because she was crossing everybody up. duh just a stupid look and keeps casting had no clue about where the wind would blow the line or anything. i simply sat down and had a beer because she was really pissing me off. being that i just moved here three weeks ago dont want to piss any locals off. i try to be courteous to others but damn she pissed me off. what is protocol in these situations.:banghead:shedevil

stevieray


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Protocol: first ask if said person is a pff member. If yes, offer the rest of your beer, bait, women, whatever. If no, toss the bitch in the bay!

JK: there are rude people everywhere. Sorry you ran into one here so soon. Not sure what I'd do. guess it would depend on my mood. Not worth going to jail for though! Maybe piss in her tackle box/bait bucket? 

:shedevil


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (6/6/2008)*Protocol: first ask if said person is a pff member. If yes, offer the rest of your beer, bait, women, whatever. If no, toss the bitch in the bay!
> 
> JK: there are rude people everywhere. Sorry you ran into one here so soon. Not sure what I'd do. guess it would depend on my mood. Not worth going to jail for though! Maybe piss in her tackle box/bait bucket?
> 
> :shedevil




:clap:clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

well put !!!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

if she didn't speak english she isn't a local. then i'm sure she isn't a PFF member. should have given the kid a beer. jk


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (6/6/2008)*Protocol: first ask if said person is a pff member. If yes, offer the rest of your beer, bait, women, whatever. If no, toss the bitch in the bay!
> 
> JK: there are rude people everywhere. Sorry you ran into one here so soon. Not sure what I'd do. guess it would depend on my mood. Not worth going to jail for though! Maybe piss in her tackle box/bait bucket?
> 
> :shedevil


agreed and hilarious:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

If that happens to me, I usually start "gotcha fishing".


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I pull the nasty fat man card.

I'll pull down my pants so that each time i get something out of my tackle bag.....crack is showing. I'll let out a couple of farts.....become loud and obnoxious.......smash cans on my head.............

wait, that's how I act anyway.......no wonder I never have this problem


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

throw a skipjack at 'em.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *konz (6/9/2008)*I pull the nasty fat man card.
> 
> I'll pull down my pants so that each time i get something out of my tackle bag.....crack is showing. I'll let out a couple of farts.....become loud and obnoxious.......smash cans on my head.............
> 
> wait, that's how I act anyway.......no wonder I never have this problem




now that is funny!!!! :clap:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (6/6/2008)*Protocol: first ask if said person is a pff member. If yes, offer the rest of your beer, bait, women, whatever. If no, toss the bitch in the bay!
> 
> JK: there are rude people everywhere. Sorry you ran into one here so soon. Not sure what I'd do. guess it would depend on my mood. Not worth going to jail for though! Maybe piss in her tackle box/bait bucket?
> 
> :shedevil




That is hilarious!!!!!! "Toss the bitch in the bay" I love it!!:letsdrink


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *konz (6/9/2008)*I pull the nasty fat man card.
> 
> I'll pull down my pants so that each time i get something out of my tackle bag.....crack is showing. I'll let out a couple of farts.....become loud and obnoxious.......smash cans on my head.............
> 
> wait, that's how I act anyway.......no wonder I never have this problem




That's funny right there! Now that I think of it, I have aBIGantique wooden plug w/3 treble hooks. I bet casting/flailing something like that aroundin a "seemingly" reckless mannerwould convince someone to back off!!!! Especially combined with the farting, etc.!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ilike the throw the bitch over and the piss in her bait/tackle box.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful Konz!!! Now that is truly representin hunky Love style Bro!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## stevierayv67 (Mar 19, 2008)

you damn guys are friggin hillarious. hope to get to meet some of yall soon. been hitting the pier couple times a week. jeep cherokee with canoe on top. just look for the ******* with the fishing rod. lol 

stevieray


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

> *Flounderpounder (6/6/2008)*Protocol: first ask if said person is a pff member. If yes, offer the rest of your beer, bait, women, whatever. If no, toss the bitch in the bay!
> 
> JK: there are rude people everywhere. Sorry you ran into one here so soon. Not sure what I'd do. guess it would depend on my mood. Not worth going to jail for though! Maybe piss in her tackle box/bait bucket?
> 
> :shedevil




LOL! That's hilarious!:letsdrink


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

That's why god invented boats!!!!! I can't deal with all of the retards, morons and lunatics on piers and so forth!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *sailmaker (6/23/2008)*That's why god invented boats!!!!! I can't deal with all of the retards, morons and lunatics on piers and so forth!


Might wanna think how you worded that, there are a bunch of people on here that fish the pier, not one of them but they might take offense to that.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sailmaker (6/23/2008)*That's why god invented boats!!!!! I can't deal with all of the retards, morons and lunatics on piers and so forth!


there are plenty in boats too.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.......There are alot of great ideas on here.


----------



## sand crab (Nov 6, 2007)

just yell out INS you'll have a new pole and bait box1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

I gave those pier fisherman [and women] with some common sense the benefit of the doubt when it comes to knowing my meaning. The freeking highways and humanity in general are loaded with the same [retards, morons and lunatics] thing but that doesn't mean that ALL people are that way. Heck, I didn't even mention the criminals among us but 99% of those already fall into the first three categories? Sure many boat owners are the same way BUT, and this is the point.................................. you don't have to be elbow to elbow with them!











Harriet Beecher Stowe:



Common sense is the knack of seeing things as they are, and doing things as they ought to be done.







Dave


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it is better to be thought a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

And your point is?


----------

